# Gat vol vir Eskom



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Ja outaAfrica. dit is besig om lelik te raak. maar ek hoor dateskom nou alle krag uitvoere gestaak het. soo miskien ssal dit beter gaan maar ek twyfel. want soos jy se daars kak.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Al probeer om n generator in die hande te kry. Die ouens maak miljoene ek moes geluister het Nov 2007 maar nee. Gee my:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Soek self " Gen die krag was af van vanoggend 11 uur tot 11 uur vanaand gelukkig moes ek kom werk. Die kanse wat ons sal krag verloor is dalk so 0.5% Al die Generators is uitverkoop nog net 'n paar kleintjies die kant beskikbaar. Die persoon by Adendorfs het gese 2-3 weke dan sal daar dalk weer wees.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

OutaAfrica said:


> Soek self " Gen die krag was af van vanoggend 11 uur tot 11 uur vanaand gelukkig moes ek kom werk. Die kanse wat ons sal krag verloor is dalk so 0.5% Al die Generators is uitverkoop nog net 'n paar kleintjies die kant beskikbaar. Die persoon by Adendorfs het gese 2-3 weke dan sal daar dalk weer wees.


Het al self goed by Adendorff gekoop R8000 en n Co2 welder later nooit weer, ek het geen na verkope diens gehad van hulle nie en die ouens will nie aan die ding vat nie want daar is geen onderdele beskikbaar my 2c


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Generators*

Probeer eerder die ouens by Jetman. Die diesel gens is ook baie stiller en ligter op sop as die petrol modelle.
Diens behoort ook beter te wees. Hulle spesialiseer in gens sets - groot goed vir myne.
Hulle website is www.jetmansa.com


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ja nee, Apartheid kon nie so kak gewees het nie. Destyds was plastiek sakke verniet en ons moes betaal vir kondome, vandag koop jy die plastiek sakke en kry kondome verniet! Dit het die fokkers 14jaar geneem om alles wat die vorige regering opgebou het, finaal op te donder. Het vandag RSG geluister en dit is duidelik dat die kragopwekkers daar is om SA genoeg krag te gee, maar soos korrelkop se gewoonte is die goed NOOIT gediens of na gekyk nie en vandag sit ons met die gelag. Dit is 100% tipies hoe hulle as nasie is, dink net vir vandag. HULLE KAN NIE VOORUIT BEPLAN NIE.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Ja. 'n ****** sal vir jou se die koffie is min, koop nog. Die korrelkop se die koffie hy es klar. Eish !!! F*kol beplanning.
:darkbeer:


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Eskom Experts!*

Here it is guys! proof that our power problems are caused by the inexperianced monkeys that are employed by Eskom who sit around on the fence's playing with them selves!!

Bern.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

bern47 said:


> Here it is guys! proof that our power problems are caused by the inexperianced monkeys that are employed by Eskom who sit around on the fence's playing with them selves!!
> 
> Bern.
> 
> Mooi man


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ek stem saam. My oom was in n BAIE hoe posisie by eskom. Hulle het hom destyds geretrench en n knees wat hy destyds wou fire in n nog hoer posisie gesit. Noudat die paw paw die fan geslaan het nou soek hulle hom weer. Hy sub kontrakteur vir hulle en vra baie meer as wat hy destyds gemaak het. Net n jammerte dit help ons nie veel nie.... Hy is nou in beheer om nuwe krag plants te bou ens. Wys net hoe die ape dink....


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Ja nee, Apartheid kon nie so kak gewees het nie. Destyds was plastiek sakke verniet en ons moes betaal vir kondome, vandag koop jy die plastiek sakke en kry kondome verniet! Dit het die fokkers 14jaar geneem om alles wat die vorige regering opgebou het, finaal op te donder. Het vandag RSG geluister en dit is duidelik dat die kragopwekkers daar is om SA genoeg krag te gee, maar soos korrelkop se gewoonte is die goed NOOIT gediens of na gekyk nie en vandag sit ons met die gelag. Dit is 100% tipies hoe hulle as nasie is, dink net vir vandag. HULLE KAN NIE VOORUIT BEPLAN NIE.


Eish, dissie so bad nie. Nou die brood se prys hey gaat op, ok die melk se preys hey gat op, ok die petrol se peys gat op, darem die krag hey gat af.:wink:


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHA. ja nee tenminste gaan die krag AF!!!!!


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

*EISH!!!! Load shedding is painful!*

Poor old!! Karools!

Gatiep and Karools are sitting on death row. Gatiep says to the Warder, does this take long and is it painful? Warder says "No they just strap you in and flick the switch and its over".
Karools is called in, moments later Gatiep hears screaming and shouting, this carries on for quite a while.
Gatiep says to the Warder "I thought you said it was quick and painless"
Warder replies that as result of the load shedding they have to use candles

Bernie.


----------



## T.Stony (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh-what


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Load Shedding!*

Hi T Stony, load shedding is the new phenomina that has hit South Africa, the electrical supplier to South Africa has initiated a system whereby they disconnect the power to large areas for hours at a time, in an effort to save electricity. 

Bernie.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

bern47 said:


> Hi T Stony, load shedding is the new phenomina that has hit South Africa, the electrical supplier to South Africa has initiated a system whereby they disconnect the power to large areas for hours at a time, in an effort to save electricity.
> 
> Bernie.


It is actually the incopetant anc goverment that put species in posistions that cant think for them selves and had and always need a a humanbeing to do their thinkink for them and that is why we sit in this posistion. Then they had the cheek to say over national news if you not happy with the situation in the country take your stuff and leave.
Hendrik


----------



## fucius (Jan 6, 2008)

INGOZI said:


> Het vandag RSG geluister en dit is duidelik dat die kragopwekkers daar is om SA genoeg krag te gee, maar soos korrelkop se gewoonte is die goed NOOIT gediens of na gekyk nie en vandag sit ons met die gelag. Dit is 100% tipies hoe hulle as nasie is, dink net vir vandag. HULLE KAN NIE VOORUIT BEPLAN NIE.


Ja-nee, exactly as I said on some other forums. They CAN'T and NEVER plan ahead. It is quite apparant at our large company as well where they are put into managerial positions.
The worst is their inabillity to reason logically especially with ragards to problem solving. En fok apartheid, no-one's gonna tell me the reason for their insufficiecies and inabillities are still, after 14years of "de-moccary" to be blamed on apartheid....

I'm also starting to plan toward emmigrating now. I'll rather freeze my nuts off in Canada or contend with wise-ass, full-of-themselves Aussies... My 2c worth.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

fucius said:


> I'm also starting to plan toward emmigrating now. I'll rather freeze my nuts off in Canada or contend with wise-ass, full-of-themselves Aussies... My 2c worth.


My forms are in. We have interview with INZ in March!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> My forms are in. We have interview with INZ in March!


I don't know, I was very positive regarding the state of affairs, but it is obvious that we are going no where slowly. There is a decline in just about every thing. From dodging potholes, to tripping over chicken slaughtering pavement hawkers to surviving daylight shootouts . I would at this stage also want to up and leave but I have no idea where to go. I would like to move to the States but it is not all that easy.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I am positive that we are not making a mistake. I keep my SA ID and Passport, but get the benefit of watching things go south from a grandstand 11000 km away. 

I have no problem with people wanting to stay - believe me, if there was a snowballs chance of things turning up, I would be the first to stay. Unfortunately, the deck is stacked against the values that I hold dear, like justice, fairness, honesty, trust and respect.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Hallo almal.
Ek is nie bang dat iets met my gaan gebeur in die land nie. Ek gaan 'n moerse klomp warmplek toe vat as hulle my wil vat. Ek is egter by bekommerd oor wat van ons kinders in die land gaan word - geen werk vir hulle nie en hulle word in vrees groot. Geen kind mag toegelaat word om so groot te word nie. Ek het familie in NZ wat nou hier was vir 'n vakansie - hulle was nou 4 jr in NZ en was stomgeslaan oor hoe alles agteruit gegaan het. My neef het my omtrent gesmeek om ook NZ toe te gaan. Werk is regtig volop daar ('n ou wat se hy kannie werk daar kry nie is net f****n lui.)

Kyk maar na hulle "job ads".
www.seek.co.nz
www.nzherald.co.nz
www.trademe.co.nz

My 2c

Ps: Daar kan jy 'n oorspronklike Draganov met night scope koop - korrelkoppe sal lekker k*k as ek agter so een le.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

bowman africa said:


> ...Ps: Daar kan jy 'n oorspronklike Draganov met night scope koop - korrelkoppe sal lekker k*k as ek agter so een le.


Moenie die silencer ook vergeet nie... Jy mag enige nommer lank gewere besit, maar om 'n pistool te besit is 'n groot ding. Nie dat mens daar 'n handwapen nodig het nie...


----------

